

Show HN: Bootstrappers.io – A community for business bootstrappers - nickhould
http://www.bootstrappers.io

======
minimaxir
You did a Show HN a few months ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8267675](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8267675)

